# Francis Ford Coppola Cigars?



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everybody, over the weekend I went to my parents house, where I picked up two cigars that we had purchased while in Napa Valley over Thanksgiving break at Rubicon Estates (Francis Ford Coppola). While there, my father and I purchased a cigar each - they were a little pricey ($12 and $14) but that may be because of where it was located. My question, now, is what can anybody tell me about these cigars? I've tried googling them and searching tons of cigar websites for them but I have come up with nothing. The band on each cigar reads:
Francis Coppola Presents - The Directors Series

Has anybody seen or heard of these cigars or know anything about them at all? Also, I will be rehydrating them - they've been sitting on my fathers dresser since November so they're a little dried out. Would the best way be to put them in the humidor as far away from the humidifier? Should I remove the cellophane wrapper or leave them in there?

Any help would be great, I will post pictures a little later when I get my camera back from my roommate. Thanks


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

they may be dead after sitting out of a humidified environment for that long, but then again you will never know till you try it I guess. I would humidify them slowly so they don't crack. good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Look in the latest issue of cigar magazine. Mine is around somewhere and if someone else doesn't beat me to details I will try to find it.

As I recall the article on Avanti cigars (machine made Toscani style) states that Coppola has the company make a special one for him. If this is a case what you have there could be the most expensive dry cured machine made cigar on the market. You won't however need to worry about rehydrating them.

-Matt-


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

He has his own vineyards and I read an article not too long ago about wines and cigars, and how it is becoming a popular to match the perfect cigar with the perfect wines. As I understand it, he makes some top shelf wines. He probably has them made to complement his wines.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

i will say this i like the coppola cabernet alot id be willing to try his cigars to see if he hit the mark again.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:dr 

OooH! I want one. Next time I am in Napa I'll drop in. :r


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Be careful re-hydrating those cigars, if they're that dry it's going to take some work to get them smokable (as long as all of the essential oils are still present. If not, they are ruined).

Take a look at the link below, for more information.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8461


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't seem to find an "Edit" button for my original post to show what the cigars and the band look like, so I'll have to do it here.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I heard from my brother that they are made by La Gloria Cubana in Miami. I am not sure where he heard it.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

deslni01 said:


> Any help would be great, I will post pictures a little later when I get my camera back from my roommate. Thanks


You can actually buy them from their website Here is the info:
Director's Series Made For Us By La Gloria Cubana

La Gloria Cubana has been handcrafting their cigars since the late 1800's. Today, in working with La Gloria Cubana, Francis Coppola is proud to bring to you his own selections in The Director's Series.

http://www.rubiconestate.com/store/


----------

